# Abandoned Slaughterhouse, Scotland - May 2014



## AgentTintin

Keeping this location under wraps as it was quite good - so if you know where it is keep it to yourself!

Probably the best explore I've been on to date. I even got to meet quite possibly the nicest metal thieves you could encounter 


Tintin was here... by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Corridor by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Executive Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Chairs by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Offices by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Metal Theft Damage by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Archives by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Server Room by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Kitchen by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Locker Room/Store by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Office Stuff by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Leaking Printer by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Wooden Panelling by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Offices by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Health and Safety kept busy!

Calendars by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Stalactites/Stalacmites by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Rails by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Rails by AgentTintin, on Flickr


More Fridges by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Fridge by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Slaughterhouse by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Couldn't resist 

Immature Tintin by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Sign by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Barn by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Maintenance Dept by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela

That's some scary shit right there. You know if you end up in the detention area you're gonna get a boning.


----------



## chazman

well done,and yea i bet the metal fairies had a good day.loads of metal meat hooks etc


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Love this mate. Awesome find and nice pics.


----------



## cunningplan

Great location, glad your keeping it save and thanks for the great report


----------



## AgentTintin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abuFS47p-oc[/ame]


----------



## Stealthstar79

Having seen this report and the new meat, halal frenzy in the media, I am seriously considering becoming a veggie!
It's true that ignorance is bliss!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck

Nice one mate, looks like a lot of the stuff has gone since we did it. Its a entertaining place to see but in some respects you need a strong stomach. Some information that might interest you, the place was held in reserve in case another BSE or foot and mouth outbreak. Later when they started removing bits I think about 2007/8.

good to see it done again


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Pincheck;287137 Some information that might interest you said:


> Interesting to see these facts, but is Scotland different to the rest of the UK regarding Foot and Mouth, i.e. infected cattle can be transported to a licensed slaughter house? There can be no doubt that this place was one of the designated slaughter houses for cattle infected with BSE, but the F & M notification is new to me. A live stock farmer in England, who 's herd tested positive for Foot and Mouth, watched as the herd was slaughtered on the land they grazed on and then burnt in a huge pyre, the ashes being buried. It is not a sight I would wish on anyone.


----------



## Pincheck

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Interesting to see these facts, but is Scotland different to the rest of the UK regarding Foot and Mouth, i.e. infected cattle can be transported to a licensed slaughter house? There can be no doubt that this place was one of the designated slaughter houses for cattle infected with BSE, but the F & M notification is new to me. A live stock farmer in England, who 's herd tested positive for Foot and Mouth, watched as the herd was slaughtered on the land they grazed on and then burnt in a huge pyre, the ashes being buried. It is not a sight I would wish on anyone.




Don't know mate, I just know what I heard. I know for a fact when we did it the lines still worked the pic still booted up to win 98 and the cattle and sheep head cutting saw and piston cutter where still powered. That and there was fresh yoghurt in the staff fridge, not sure if it is still owned by the Irish group Abp.


----------



## AgentTintin

Pincheck, no electricity now - the metal fairies saw to that, and it is quite interesting about it still being used up until 2007/8. In one photo I have it would appear that the fire extinguishers were last serviced in 2010, I don't know but they were also serviced in 2009.


----------



## smiler

krela said:


> That's some scary shit right there. You know if you end up in the detention area you're gonna get a boning.



And he said MY attempt at humour almost deserved a ban.

Grand pics Tintin, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## krela

smiler said:


> And he said MY attempt at humour almost deserved a ban.
> 
> Grand pics Tintin, Most Enjoyable, Thanks



I'm unbanable, I can make as many bad puns as I like!


----------



## steve2109

Brilliant stuff, looks a good explore, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, looks a good sized explore too. 
The Boning hall wins tho, titter!  
Cheers for sharing great photos


----------



## smiler

I'm unbanable,
You can get a cream for that


----------



## J_a_t_33

Eurgh man that place gives me the creeps! Poor animals


----------



## wolfism

AgentTintin said:


> Pincheck, no electricity now - the metal fairies saw to that, and it is quite interesting about it still being used up until 2007/8. In one photo I have it would appear that the fire extinguishers were last serviced in 2010, I don't know but they were also serviced in 2009.


Despite the collapsed fences, as of the last time I went past I'm sure there were groundworks guys with mowers or strimmers tidying up out the front. It'll be redeveloped eventually, like the steel fabricators across the road..


----------



## Mr Sam

the cartoon mask just reminisces me of a chuckle worthy meme type pic about the distict lack of "take only photos" rule of this here urbex


----------



## Onmyown

That's a minter, i love the fact that there's loads of documentation still intact.


----------



## AgentTintin

Yeah, didn't get a chance to read any of it though!


----------



## AbandonedPlaces

Great photos


----------



## flyboys90

I,m suprised at that much office equipment just left.Great video & pics.


----------



## AgentTintin

There was a lot left but all of it is really old and probably not worth paying to get it disposed of but it could have been given to charity


----------



## Potter

I'm glad I'm veggie. You've made something positive out of such a horrible place. Loving all the old computer hardware.


----------



## darn-

How the hell do the metal fairies always find these sites first... I am guessing a few of them will be members for leads, which is why everything is kept hush hush and rightly so.


----------



## krela

darn- said:


> How the hell do the metal fairies always find these sites first... I am guessing a few of them will be members for leads



Not really, they've always been that efficient.


----------



## wolfism

darn- said:


> How the hell do the metal fairies always find these sites first... I am guessing a few of them will be members for leads, which is why everything is kept hush hush and rightly so.



To be fair, they make money by weighing in the scrap metal, and that's a stronger motivation to find places than those of us have who merely visit them as a hobby…


----------



## Falkirk

Great find here. Would be scary to see a slaughterhouse in action. Bit like that chunky chickens place, seen that at action and that was bad enough


----------



## Landie_Man

Bet it had a nasty vibe though


----------



## Urbexbandoned

Cool report & find! Looks interesting


----------



## Sshhhh...

Vegetarianism calls! This made me feel quite sickly. Great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ace5150

Falkirk said:


> Great find here. Would be scary to see a slaughterhouse in action. Bit like that chunky chickens place, seen that at action and that was bad enough



Paul McCartney said 'If Slaughterhouses were made of glass, we'd all be vegetarians!'
I've been veggie for years.


----------



## Potter

Excellent. Excellent but grim. I'm a vegetarian.
I'm amazed they left so much computer gear behind. I see the hard drives are still in place. Wonder what data is on them?


----------



## AgentTintin

There looked like there was a fileserver in the IT room and there was Cat5e wiring throughout so I'm guessing they used a fileserver/active directory to store data centrally so they probably just contain Windows and a few programs


----------



## Potter

Yep, that server mostly likely still has the drives.


----------



## minister53

Really interesting video agent tintin....regards from ministerr53


----------

